# Misha's solo album



## gordonbombay (Jun 23, 2013)

Periphery's Misha Mansoor is Making a Solo Album | MetalSucks

So, what songs do you want to see on this record as it seems like the catchall of all the obscure random soundclick bits we always wanted to hear fleshed out. I don't really care what is on it, just excited for more fully fleshed out Misha songs. 

I'm surprised that there was not a thread about this already.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 23, 2013)

Breeze, the solo in that is incredible


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 23, 2013)

1. Unleash The Pwnies with the moody ending lenghtened. 

2. Edit: IT SHOULD COST OVER 9000 DOLLARS BECAUSE IM SUCH A BIG FANBOY THAT I WILL SURELY LOVE THE ALBUM!11

Edit: Whoever neg-repped me. BURN IN HELL!  Seriously, if the man gives the option to "not pay" for his album then of course I choose that. Also, I said I will pay for it if I like it. I just wouldn't have to go to Piratebay and download it from there and then buy it (like 90% of the people do nowadays).

*mod edit: bitching about rep and discussing piracy: they'll get you banned*


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 23, 2013)

Breeze
Epic Fail
Heliovice
Chocolate Flobs
New Groove
Strizzwalk
Mile Zero
Froggin' Bullfish


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 23, 2013)

^did u know that a bunch of those were actually on the second periphery album 



best bulb song


----------



## Watty (Jun 23, 2013)

BBBBBBBRRRRRRREEEEEEEZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Breeze.



Brrrr.



EEEEEEEZZEEEEE.

Breace?



Breeze.

Edit: Yup. Breeze.



Wings of Obsidian said:


> Breeze
> Epic Fail
> Heliovice
> Chocolate Flobs
> ...



I agree with Heliovoice as well (others aren't half bad). However, a few of those choices were already released by Periphery and if not, will probably be on their next release...


----------



## gordonbombay (Jun 23, 2013)

I would love epic fail done up with full orchestration and Jonny Craig doing vocals.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 23, 2013)

Watty said:


> I agree with Heliovoice as well (others aren't half bad). However, a few of those choices were already released by Periphery and if not, will probably be on their next release...



Which ones?  I think I just might not be hearing them...


----------



## Winspear (Jun 23, 2013)

+1 for Heliovoice


Wings of Obsidian, they didn't even change the song titles dude 
Mile Zero and Froggin Bullfish are on PII, New Groove is on the EP.


----------



## Jacobine (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd like his tone tests to be made into songs those are some of the best riffs ever. Deffs Breeze though. I hope tiger 2.0 gets on Juggernaut


----------



## 80H (Jun 23, 2013)

"#FFDB58"

^ first one to figure that out gets a cookie


----------



## liamh (Jun 23, 2013)

NOT ENOUGH MANA


----------



## Stan (Jun 23, 2013)

80H said:


> "#FFDB58"
> 
> ^ first one to figure that out gets a cookie


What are we figuring out, what color it is?


----------



## shpence (Jun 23, 2013)

Jacobine said:


> I'd like his tone tests to be made into songs those are some of the best riffs ever. Deffs Breeze though. I hope tiger 2.0 gets on Juggernaut



Yeah, my favorite stuff from Misha are the clips as well. I'd like to see Mr. Person, B Equals D, Unleash The Pwnies!, Breeze, Tiger and Chocolate Flobs. I'll dig whatever the track listing ends up being most likely.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 23, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Wings of Obsidian, they didn't even change the song titles dude
> Mile Zero and Froggin Bullfish are on PII, New Groove is on the EP.



Please bitch-slap me...

...fail


----------



## gordonbombay (Jun 23, 2013)

From the soundcloud clips, this is my favorite.

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/mayones-8-string-test-clip


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 23, 2013)

liamh said:


> NOT ENOUGH MANA



+9999999991


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 23, 2013)

B Equals D
The Focus Hour
Illustrated Groove clip (fleshed out)
There Is A Wocket (fleshed out)
Unleash the Pwnies
Seven Hundred Seven (fleshed out)
Absolomb
Breeze
Chocolate Flobs
Fuf
Tiger

...there's too much to choose from haha.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 23, 2013)

I do believe that he should title one of his future songs 'dearest Shono' just for the sh*ts and giggles. Its not like he has the most serious song names.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jun 23, 2013)

if this album only has breeze and not enough mana i will just donate 100 dollars to misha


----------



## Alpenglow (Jun 23, 2013)

Breeze and Epic Fail!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 23, 2013)

This makes me pretty excited. I really like Bulb's stuff but I can't get into Periphery because of the vocals so this works out great for me.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 23, 2013)

Should be a total nostalgia-fest when it comes out


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 23, 2013)

You guys are strange... you want stuff that you've already heard...


I want him to write new stuff, what with him being an even better guitarist/songwriter than ever now.


----------



## alexander12014 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd like to hear a more expanded version of press enter


----------



## bulb (Jun 23, 2013)

elnyrb10 said:


> if this album only has breeze and not enough mana i will just donate 100 dollars to misha



Well I guess I can thank you in advance then!


----------



## bulb (Jun 23, 2013)

alexander12014 said:


> I'd like to hear a more expanded version of press enter



I like the current arrangement but I will definitely toy with it to see if I can improve on it.


----------



## bulb (Jun 23, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> You guys are strange... you want stuff that you've already heard...
> 
> 
> I want him to write new stuff, what with him being an even better guitarist/songwriter than ever now.



The thing is, this solo album thing came up because I polled my facebook to see if anyone would even be interested if most of the songs were just rerecorded and where necessary reinterpreted/fleshed out versions of the demos with serious takes and a better mix. To my surprise, the reaction was pretty much entirely positive, so I am doing this for them I guess.

There will probably be a couple new ones, but my whole reason for doing this was to put out songs that I am proud of, but will likely never see the light of day with Periphery for various reasons.

At the end of the day, I am making it "Pay what you want", so even if it's not your thing there isn't much to complain about.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 23, 2013)

bulb said:


> Well I guess I can thank you in advance then!



No, the album has to be ONLY Breeze and Not Enough Mana.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 24, 2013)

This album is gonna rule.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 24, 2013)

I would love to hear Breeze with vocals


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 24, 2013)

Mr. Person


----------



## alexander12014 (Jun 24, 2013)

bulb said:


> I like the current arrangement but I will definitely toy with it to see if I can improve on it.




It's amazing as it is! It's actually one of my fav tunes from you my good sir!
I'm just curious what it would sound like with some new bulb flavor


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 24, 2013)

Will you be recording and produce everything yourself or have a drum do acoustic drums and record it live?


----------



## matt397 (Jun 24, 2013)

I trust that pretty much anything that's put on that album will be the tits, so, my only suggestion/hope/whatever is that you do like a guest vocal thing where a couple, if not all, songs had a different singer. A revamped Epic Fail with Elliot doing a new vocal performance would be f_u_ckin awesome. Obviously would love to hear some of the heavier stuff like chocolate flobs, super sayan, srs business as well.


----------



## Shaft (Jun 24, 2013)

I somehow came into a "bulb" collection that a user on an SMN forum compiled a few years ago. Never really listened to Periphery, but dammit, I love my bulb collection.


----------



## Matt1the3Beast (Jun 24, 2013)

Please for god's sake put in Unconditional Idea. That song is soooooooooooo good and underrated


----------



## Matt1the3Beast (Jun 24, 2013)

also

Fuf
Tiger
B Equals D
Abslolomb
Breeze
Not Enough Mana
Legatta
Unleash the Pownies
Chocolate Flobs
Coldemark
The Focus Hour
Godma
Lullaby
Notes to Self
Strizzwald

...and don't forget Unconditional Idea!


----------



## AgileKev (Jun 24, 2013)

It would be awesome to see some OMNOM stuff on there (even though it was a separate project). Snow Angel, Epic Fail, and Metal Gear especially. 

But in regards to strictly Misha's demos, a new version of Strizzwald would be sweet too.


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel like in this thread I could string any number of random words together and request it to be on the album 

'Hey Misha, I'd love it if you could put Golden Profiterole Rainbows on the album, that's like my favourite bulb song.'


----------



## Cnev (Jun 24, 2013)

I honestly always quietly hoped that you would make an entire album of video game song covers. You FF7 covers left me absolutely speechless. It's crazy how much that game meant to me as a kid.


----------



## Opion (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah man. Breeze, Heliovice, NEM, B=D, Mr. Person, Tiger... Those are the first few off the top of my head that I know would rock on this album. I know you can afford those Misha!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 24, 2013)

Please don't put Breeze, Chocolate Flobs, Not Enough Mana, or Manifestation out without vocals by someone. They need vocals 

On a side note though, I would kill to hear a fleshed out version of your "Blackmachine B6 Test". ....ing LOVE that riff, man.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jun 24, 2013)

Unleash the Pwnies. Please, this must happen.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tiger
Fuf
Chocolate Flobs
The Focus Hour 
Strizzwald (first song I ever heard from him) 
Unleash the Pwnies

I would be a very happy person if those were were on it. I have a feeling Tiger will make it onto Juggernaut and get the full periphery treatment though !


----------



## bulb (Jun 25, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Please don't put Breeze, Chocolate Flobs, Not Enough Mana, or Manifestation out without vocals by someone. They need vocals
> 
> On a side note though, I would kill to hear a fleshed out version of your "Blackmachine B6 Test". ....ing LOVE that riff, man.



Most likely the solo album songs will be instrumental, unless I happen across a vocalist who writes such appropriate parts for those songs that I obviously would rather they end up that way, but realistically that is not likely at all.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm super stoked on all of this.

Also Casey and good buddy should add some vokills.


----------



## bulb (Jun 25, 2013)

Good Buddy might could if the track would benefit from his vocals, and as much as I love Casey and his voice, he won't get anything out to me in a timely fashion.


----------



## Kroaton (Jun 25, 2013)

F8 (fleshed out)? Seriously, nobody diggs this? Also, good luck on the album Misha.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 25, 2013)

I cant BELIEVE no body mentioned Oxmodius and Oxsidius, those two tracks go hard. Also throwing my vote in for Fuf, Chocolate Flobs, and Not Enough Mana. Been a fan since the soundclick days and always wished you'd blow up so the world can here true talent, you feckin rule man


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 25, 2013)

You definitely need to do something with the riff from the RAN Crusher test, too. That riff ....ing slays.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Most likely the solo album songs will be instrumental, unless I happen across a vocalist who writes such appropriate parts for those songs that I obviously would rather they end up that way, but realistically that is not likely at all.



Yeah, that's what I figured. Chocolate Flobs should be on a Periphery album or at least have Spencer do vocals on it because his low growls on that song would ....ing destroy so hard.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the start of breeze supposed to sound exactly like the start of C.O.T.E by Karnivool orrrrrr.... ?


----------



## bulb (Jun 25, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Is the start of breeze supposed to sound exactly like the start of C.O.T.E by Karnivool orrrrrr.... ?



Believe it or not I had never heard of Karnivool when I wrote Breeze. Although I do see how someone might think it has similar qualities, I don't think it sounds "exactly the same" at all, and on the plus side, writing that song enabled me to discover them!


----------



## bulb (Jun 25, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured. Chocolate Flobs should be on a Periphery album or at least have Spencer do vocals on it because his low growls on that song would ....ing destroy so hard.



If it makes the cut. Periphery will get right of first refusal on any of my ideas. The whole point of the solo album is to put out songs that wont make it. Frankly if Chocolate Flobs doesn't make the cut this time, it likely will never be on a Periphery album. I am also not entirely sure that I am THAT crazy about it myself, it would need some reworking as the first two riffs are the only ones dig haha.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 25, 2013)

Any chance any of the Snuggles stuff will see it's own project or make it into this project ?


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 25, 2013)

All I Want For Christmas is You.

Please.


----------



## fungwabus117 (Jun 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> If it makes the cut. Periphery will get right of first refusal on any of my ideas. The whole point of the solo album is to put out songs that wont make it. Frankly if Chocolate Flobs doesn't make the cut this time, it likely will never be on a Periphery album. I am also not entirely sure that I am THAT crazy about it myself, it would need some reworking as the first two riffs are the only ones dig haha.



Any idea on a time frame for the solo album? I know you just recently decided to do it, but seeing as most of the songs have already been written and all, I wonder how long it would take to complete? Pre Periphery 3 or post do you think?


----------



## isispelican (Jun 25, 2013)

The Good Phone, Fuf, F8, Excalibur Groove, Not Enough Mana, Metalfoundryandrg2228testclip, Press Enter


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> If it makes the cut. Periphery will get right of first refusal on any of my ideas. The whole point of the solo album is to put out songs that wont make it. Frankly if Chocolate Flobs doesn't make the cut this time, it likely will never be on a Periphery album. I am also not entirely sure that I am THAT crazy about it myself, it would need some reworking as the first two riffs are the only ones dig haha.



I feel that hahaha. The first two riffs are the ones that just blow my mind.

Mind if I make a suggestion about a potential vocalist or two for a track? Couldn't hurt to see what one or two people could come up with, right?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm still hoping to hear a full-song-version of this demo:
https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/tres-clean-axeii-2-0-clip

...so much emotion in that clip! 

Please, Bulb! Pleeeaaase?


----------



## matt397 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> I'm still hoping to hear a full-song-version of this demo:
> https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/tres-clean-axeii-2-0-clip
> 
> ...so much emotion in that clip!
> ...


 
Secondeded. I've said plenty of times before it would be such an absolute shame for this clip to go to waste.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 25, 2013)

In the tradition of all great solo albums, you need guest solos from all the guitarists ever.


----------



## Cybin (Jun 25, 2013)

Variations of Breeze, no vocals, looped for 54 minutes


----------



## osmosis2259 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great news. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 25, 2013)

I just want new stuff, maybe re-done versions with new aspects of older songs. I don't really want a Soundclick compilation.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 26, 2013)

Really looking forward to this. I would love to get a full album and not have to download sound click files..


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> I just want new stuff, maybe re-done versions with new aspects of older songs. I don't really want a Soundclick compilation.



Then don't download this for free...?


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> I'm still hoping to hear a full-song-version of this demo:
> https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/tres-clean-axeii-2-0-clip
> 
> ...so much emotion in that clip!
> ...



Yeah I am considering that, but it needs more and I need to see if it makes the cut with more.


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> I feel that hahaha. The first two riffs are the ones that just blow my mind.
> 
> Mind if I make a suggestion about a potential vocalist or two for a track? Couldn't hurt to see what one or two people could come up with, right?



Doesn't hurt to make a suggestion, so long as you manage your expectations haha.


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

fungwabus117 said:


> Any idea on a time frame for the solo album? I know you just recently decided to do it, but seeing as most of the songs have already been written and all, I wonder how long it would take to complete? Pre Periphery 3 or post do you think?



I would like to record it between Slaughter and before our next tour.
Since there wouldn't need to be the standard 3+ months of promo since I am doing it myself and doing a digital release only, I think it would be realistic for it to come out this year if all goes as planned, perhaps around christmas time.


----------



## trickae (Jun 26, 2013)

i'm keen on hearing something that wasn't on his soundclick for the past 2 years.


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

There will be a couple songs that won't be soundclick songs or songs that anyone has heard, but please do try to understand that the whole point of doing this in the first place was to put out songs that wouldn't make it out otherwise.

I got a lot of positive feedback for the idea when I initially proposed it, and that is why I decided to do this, so I apologize if it's not exactly what you are after but it is what I am going to put out.


----------



## gordonbombay (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't apologize. It's your music and your album. I have some things I specifically would like to see, but I'm not gonna jump on here spouting off dictating what you should do. Don't pick up the album if it has songs you don't want to hear again on it.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jun 26, 2013)

i forgot to add that i want/need this sentence is false as well as i lost my lunch in my pants with misha on vocals.


----------



## New Age Moron (Jun 26, 2013)

It'll be great to hear some of the Soundclick tracks fully realised. This album will surely crush.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 26, 2013)

I know you don't half time to find a lot of different vocalists, I heard of this guy Chris Beretto everyone's harpping about you should try him on a track or two.


----------



## Taylord (Jun 26, 2013)

Would of been cool if he had held on to Far Out for this, that would of been pretty fitting I think.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 26, 2013)

.... the naysayers. honestly misha, your instrumental tunes are some of the best pieces of music i've ever heard. i'll never forget the initial reaction i had to your soundclick tunes over 6 years ago. and to this day, i still don't get tired of hearing the same 70 (!) tracks and clips that i have compiled from when you allowed us to download it all for free. imo, you paved the way for modern home recording with your inspiring and awesome music. i'll be sure to throw you a generous sum of money when you release this.

/fanboyism


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 26, 2013)

...what Eptaceros said!


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2013)

In view of the titles of the songs (I'm not a Misha specialist, as djent isn't really mu thing), I advise new ones to be called "Ready check" and "50 DKP minus".


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

gordonbombay said:


> Don't apologize. It's your music and your album. I have some things I specifically would like to see, but I'm not gonna jump on here spouting off dictating what you should do. Don't pick up the album if it has songs you don't want to hear again on it.



Again this is one of the reasons why I will be doing "pay what you want". No one is forcing anyone to pay for it, but if you enjoy it and think it is worth supporting, you can always do so, even at a later date. I like that.


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 26, 2013)

gordonbombay said:


> Don't apologize. It's your music and your album. I have some things I specifically would like to see, but I'm not gonna jump on here spouting off dictating what you should do. Don't pick up the album if it has songs you don't want to hear again on it.



I wasn't quite trying to dictate, just as a Bulb fan, I was saying hearing new material would be nice.  I get what he's going to do...and I'm excited and appreciative.
Thanks for finally doing this Bulb, of course what ever you put out will be fantastic. Sorry if i came off any other way.


----------



## kamello (Jun 26, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/blackmachine-b6-test

DIS NEEDS MOAR LUV


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

kamello said:


> https://soundcloud.com/iambulb/blackmachine-b6-test
> 
> DIS NEEDS MOAR LUV



That's definitely an idea that I want to expand on and hopefully turn into a nice complete song, very happy with it so far.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 26, 2013)

if Mr.Person isn't going to be on it im going to be a little upset


----------



## Xaios (Jun 26, 2013)

The one I've always enjoyed most is Epic Fail (even though I understand it's technically an OMNOM thing). I think it would sound bitchin with a tasteful string accompaniment, the dulcet tones of violins and cellos.


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> if Mr.Person isn't going to be on it im going to be a little upset



I was thinking that could make a good opening track as is!


----------



## illimmigrant (Jun 26, 2013)

While the writing has changed a lot since the days of Absolomb, I would still like to hear that song recorded with the new tones/mixes. I've always loved the guitar solo, despite it being so much more simple than what you can play these days.


----------



## tbb529 (Jun 27, 2013)

Strizzwald and B=D are the two I really wanna see, but it'll all be good. I'm looking forward to hearing the changes in his mixes from P1/Icarus to now too


----------



## Johnny16142 (Jun 27, 2013)

Excited for this!


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 27, 2013)

Misha, can you please make it a 2 disc set and make the 2nd disc just have a 60min version of "Press Enter".


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 27, 2013)

is there room for greg puciato on one of those songs?


----------



## bulb (Jun 27, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> is there room for greg puciato on one of those songs?



I want to keep vocals and collaborations down to a minimum, honestly. I think if there are any collabs it would be my brother singing on Heliovice, but I would also put out the instrumental version as a bonus.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 1, 2013)

I think my favorite tune was Legatta. So catchy and very uplifting!


----------



## zuzek (Jul 1, 2013)

Trancenoxious as a trolling interlude. You know you want it!


----------



## bulb (Jul 2, 2013)

It's funny looking at what I should put on is making me look at songs I had completely forgotten about, like the fast ones, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 2, 2013)

Step 1. Compile album
Step 2. 
Step 3. Profit

It's that simple. Whatever's on it we'll take it. People could make cases for every song, clip and gear demo on your soundclick so I wish you luck making a final list. I for one would love New Snu on something.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 2, 2013)

pretty excited !


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 3, 2013)

bulb said:


> Doesn't hurt to make a suggestion, so long as you manage your expectations haha.



No promises there 

Here's some random thoughts:

Spencer, Chris Barretto (Although I don't know what terms you two are on right now), Sean McWeeney, Tommy Rogers, Jonny Craig, or that dude from Hands Like Houses maybe?


----------



## bandinaboy (Jul 3, 2013)

The fast ones is great!.... but its so old and you can hear it was a big starter song to your journey as a composer. Also to be honest I can't imagine it without the original vocals, and I have a feeling you wouldn't want those. 
Frankly, I think you should focus more on the best of the best unless you want this album to be a long one (which I have no problem with)
But also its your album and you should really just do what you want. That's the whole point of artists decisions. And I know you are familiar with those.


----------



## kamello (Jul 3, 2013)

zuzek said:


> Trancenoxious as a trolling interlude. You know you want it!



 god, I hate that thing so much, also, how it pops up everytime I listen to that Blackmachine demo 'cause it's right bahind it


----------



## bulb (Jul 3, 2013)

bandinaboy said:


> The fast ones is great!.... but its so old and you can hear it was a big starter song to your journey as a composer. Also to be honest I can't imagine it without the original vocals, and I have a feeling you wouldn't want those.
> Frankly, I think you should focus more on the best of the best unless you want this album to be a long one (which I have no problem with)
> But also its your album and you should really just do what you want. That's the whole point of artists decisions. And I know you are familiar with those.



Yeah haha, I don't know if I would count it as the best, I am just stumbling across a lot of ideas that I would like to use, but I will probably only do 10-11 songs for this to keep it simple and also so that I can actually get it all together in the little bit of free time I have haha.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was listening to a bunch of your old material today and I found so many hidden jems that I had forgotten about. One I don't even remember listening to was Soulcrush. It's very straight forward but its great. What do you think about doing that one? Prolly not because you have so much more intricate material.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 3, 2013)

You should include like a retro version where you use Pods and your old guitars like the Carvin dragonburst. It'd be like the new "with vocals" and "without vocals".


----------



## Lianoroto (Jul 3, 2013)

bulb said:


> I want to keep vocals and collaborations down to a minimum, honestly. I think if there are any collabs it would be my brother singing on Heliovice, but I would also put out the instrumental version as a bonus.



Forget about all the vocalists mentioned, and just let your brother go wild on all your songs. I am pretty sure that would yield some exciting results.


----------



## imaginal (Jul 3, 2013)

Heliovice. My body is ready!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 3, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> You should include like a retro version where you use Pods and your old guitars like the Carvin dragonburst. It'd be like the new "with vocals" and "without vocals".



Bulb's solo album Engl edition 5$
Bulb's solo album Pod Edition 6$
Bulb's solo album Kemper Edition 7$
Bulb's solo album Axe-FX edition 8$

After that he'll get a marketing job at Electronic Arts.


----------



## anomynous (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll definitely listen, but I'd rather hear an OMNOM album. 


No hate.


----------



## Taylord (Jul 3, 2013)

When In Rome should be the single!


----------



## bulb (Jul 4, 2013)

anomynous said:


> I'll definitely listen, but I'd rather hear an OMNOM album.
> 
> 
> No hate.



Me too, it's just easier to get this done since I can do this alone, but I would love to put out an OMNOM release out sooner than later, and I think Elliot wold too!


----------



## anomynous (Jul 4, 2013)

bulb said:


> Me too, it's just easier to get this done since I can do this alone, but I would love to put out an OMNOM release out sooner than later, and I think Elliot wold too!



All I can say is


OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 4, 2013)

bulb said:


> It's funny looking at what I should put on is making me look at songs I had completely forgotten about, like the fast ones, what do you guys think?



Yes, the opening riff in that song is mad as hell. Remember that song being one of my favourites of your soundclick demos! So pretty please!


----------



## bulb (Jul 5, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/bXmblgDP5K/


----------



## Tang (Jul 5, 2013)

that weird little bend right in the beginning. i like.

oh yes.


----------



## joshthysia (Jul 5, 2013)

I would hate to have Not Enough Mana and Fuf on the solo album just for the fact that I want so bad to see those as Periphery jams!

'The Fast Ones' is a classic. I always enjoyed the last melodic part of 'Ms Doppertunity' as well. Not sure if Periphery will ever end up using 'More Juggies/Juggernaut Inertia' but I absolutely love that - although I can't help but NOT want to hear the vocal track with it whether it's Casey, Spencer, etc.

Sad to say but all of Misha's Soundclick demos are all under 'Bulb' on my iPod and used to be played nonstop in my car back in the day... 130+ songs to kill time commuting around my town haha! 

Misha I suggest alphabetically going through your Soundclick/soundcloud list and re-recording everything non-Periphery. 15 albums later you will have pleased everyone here!


----------



## Universe74 (Jul 5, 2013)

bulb said:


> Video by mishaperiphery &bull; Instagram


----------



## Stijnson (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea Misha, release that stuff! Unfortunately, I'm not a huge fan of the vocals in Periphery to be honest, so this sounds great to me. Musically its all awesomeness!


----------



## New Age Moron (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Misha, is it possible that the Mayones 8 and Ran Crusher test clips will be developed into full songs on your album/a Periphery album? The crushing immensity of those riffs is unbelievable.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jul 7, 2013)

really sorry if i missed this butis matt doing live drums for this solo album or is it superior


----------



## crg123 (Jul 7, 2013)

bulb said:


> Video by mishaperiphery &bull; Instagram



First off.... thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou

Second of all I'm assuming that was for your solo album and not juggernaut right?


Also: This was my 1000th post! It's been an awesome 2 years guys


----------



## flavenstein (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man, if that "metal foundry and rg2228 test" was made into a song and released (unlikely I know) and fuf was released (without ending :30 early!) that would just be awesomesauce. <-- Am I using that correctly? I'm trying to be hip


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a listen to the moderate collection of old Bulb demos I have and got all nostalgic, this album should be pretty good, i am definitely excited


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 8, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> You should include like a retro version where you use Pods and your old guitars like the Carvin dragonburst. It'd be like the new "with vocals" and "without vocals".



+10 points for broomcaster djent chugfest breakdown


----------



## bulb (Jul 8, 2013)

elnyrb10 said:


> really sorry if i missed this butis matt doing live drums for this solo album or is it superior



Nah I am going to do this with Superior, in some ways that would be the more tr00 way to do it for my solo project haha.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jul 9, 2013)

bulb said:


> Nah I am going to do this with Superior, in some ways that would be the more tr00 way to do it for my solo project haha.



good i was hoping this album would resonate with tr00/kvlt/grim elements


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd say inertia!


----------

